# Mad Max: Fury Road mockup!



## NoamL (Jan 27, 2016)

Great scene, great music. All credit of course to Tom Holkenborg / Junkie XL.

*Click to listen (v2)*


----------



## NoamL (Jan 29, 2016)

I wasn't 100% satisfied with the expressiveness, so I tried the detuning-divisi trick and it really improved things. New version is in the top post.

BTW tools used were: *L.A. Scoring Strings *with full divisi implemented and the Tallis stage, then piped through *Valhalla Vintage Verb*.


----------



## rottoy (Jan 29, 2016)

Really neat! 
You wouldn't mind posting a MIDI so we can demo different string libraries with it?

EDIT: Actually, if I remember correctly, Tom Holkenborg played in the original arrangement with Cinematic Strings.


----------



## amsams (Jan 29, 2016)

Have always liked this piece of music. Well done with the mockup. It's pretty convincing. The original Junkie XL seems to have more air to it though---but hard to compete with real musicians. Also, this has a bit too much reverb for my tastes. Overall, great job.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 29, 2016)

Nice Job.

Just productionswise, I feel it could be a bit improved. Ecspecially when comparing it to the original soundtrack on YT. While the strings on the higher register could have a bit more of some cream in the sound, I think overall the higher strings lack of vibrato expression. You hear that pretty clear in the very high lines. Also they have much more detail because of the mix and add of the prominent closer mics. Another thing are the lower strings, sometimes the cello has some unpleasant bulky lowmids which builds up.

But I don´t know if the goal was to get as close as possible or just to have the idea what that original composition is all about.

Overall I see that very often that in such situations the vibrato of strings are just too neat in sample libraries exceptions not included. I think Berlin Strings could do here a descent job. Don´t know though L.A. Scoring strings: How much vibrato you can get into their strings?


----------



## Ron Verboom (Jan 30, 2016)

Beautiful piece, nice mockup.


----------



## NoamL (Jan 30, 2016)

Here is a superquickanddirty sketch score if anyone wants to tackle it with other libraries. Considering the amount of divisi writing, I'm curious how realistically libraries other than LASS will handle this passage.






LASS does have a vibrato CC control, but regrettably it really only has a noticeable effect at _f_ and above.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jan 30, 2016)

Good job!


----------



## milesito (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for transcribing and nice job


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Jan 30, 2016)

Nice. Here it is with a MIDI soundfont:
https://mega.nz/#!VN5nAJwI!cbvvyK7h4dtJlmBCKx_Bex9KcL69QtkjlPGb7iSOoJQ


----------

